# Rename outlook 2003 mail box



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all, hope all is good.

I need to change the name of an exchange users outlook 2003 mailbox. I'm sure you all will have come across this in the past at some point and will know that by changing the user name details in the AD and mail option in the control panel does not allways work and has not worked for me. The company servers/client pc's have all been rebooted over night and still no change. The AD/control panel name changes have changed the name in the email address correctly however the mailbox still has the old user name.

Any thoughts?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Login to the users PC, goto Start, Settings, Control Panel, Mail, open properties of their profile and change settings and re-enter their new name for the mailbox and complete the wizard. Reload Outlook to see if their new name appears.


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi pjhutch! Thanks for the quick response.:up:

I'm sorry. I forgot to mention that I have allready tried that and still the old mailbox name stays.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Outlook usually picks up the display name, did you change the first name, last name and display name?
Also, you need to take into consideration delays as changes to AD are replicated to other DC servers before it will take affect on PC.

Another process you can try is to delete the existing mail profile for Outlook and create a new one using the new name!


----------



## Everway9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, 1st, and last names (inc display name) have been changed. I know of the delay. The servers and client pc's had been rebooted after the changes were made. The reboot was appx 13 hours ago.

I think I will have to delete and setup again as mentioned. This is not the fix I'm after though.

Thanks anyway.


----------

